# Gotta love reusable glue spreaders.



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmm - looks like a cross between a lollipop and a passifier. Very interesting. Don't have a Woodcraft anywhere near me but next time I place an order there, I just might get some and try them out.

Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting, thanks


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

You could also just save a worn out foam brush and remove the foam. Underneath it, you will find something that looks just like this thing.

I've been using the brushes from a single package of shop brushes for the last 20 years. Clean em after every use and each one lasts a very long time.


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting your review. I've seen those things but wasn't sure how they would work.

Steve, interesting suggestion, I'm going to see what is under a worn out foam brush, never thought to look.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use the acid brushes from Harbor Freight for small glue ups. They are always on sale foe $1.99 for a bag of 36. I rinse them off with water after each use and re use them. For larger glue ups I use one of several sizes of UHMW scraps. Works grreat and nothing sticks. Best of all…the scrap pieces are free.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks cool but I don't know why they would put that ring around it just behind the head. Looks like that would restrict access and make it more cumbersome to use. I use the brushes and always forget to clean them before the glue dries. I always forget about it while fine tuning the clamps. Gonna try the foam brush trick. That sounds great.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't throw anything away that can be used. I make my glue spreaders from scrap wood, flat, brush, notched, make them all. Then they can be thrown out.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

The ring holds it up off a table top when you lay it down. They have 2 flats to prevent the spreader from rolling also


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey! I still have 10 of those… 5 on my right hand and 5 on my left hand,you just need to wipe them on your pants once in awhile! I am gona try too keep the numbers the same for the next few decades. But thanks for posting.


----------

